# Quiet(er) espresso machine (and grinder?)



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Hi All -

I have been happily churning out lovely espresso from my Expobar Brewtus, but I am thinking that I might need to find a quieter solution (or perhaps move the location of my office at work - thin walls means neighbours are presumably tired of hearing me pumping out shots all day). So I am wondering if anyone has a suggestion of a quieter machine? I could also potentially do something to this machine, but that might be outside my technical abilities.

I haven't owned many machines, so I am not sure how they generally compare. The Brewtus seems quite loud to me, but perhaps that is to be expected for any machine pushing out adequate pressure. Suggestions?

I am also wondering if anyone has thoughts on quieter grinders - I have a Sage grinder that does a very nice job (newer version that can do a fine grind), but i could swap for something else if there is anything that might be quieter?

Thanks for any suggestions (I did search the forum, but didn't come up with much useful info!).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you done anything to reduce the rattles on the Brewtus?


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Have you done anything to reduce the rattles on the Brewtus?


No - I suppose because I have no idea what I could do - but would definitely give something a try -ideas? Thanks!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

A plumbed in Londinium L1 is totally and utterly silent


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm assuming you have the vibratory pump version of the Brewtus, here is a vid of the Rotary pulling a shot:






I am not sure if its possible to upgrade to a Rotary pump, and if it is it would certainly require a bit of work.

Another slightly more drastic solution is to plump the vibratory pump in outside of the machine, but again that requires a bit of work.

The easiest solution would indeed be to sell up and seek out a rotary version of any machine you were interested in. Or a lever, as above.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are two pumps types on a pump machine.....vibratory and rotary. The vibe pumps are cheap and cheerful and do the job, but are noisy. The rotary pumps are far far quite and apparently deliver a more superior cuppa! You can sell your exposer and buy another with the rotary fitted, to look for any rotary pumped machine, but I would advise you see one for real and experience it!

As said earlier, a lever machine will be silent, but, it has a vibe pump to move the water from the reservoir to the boiler. If you are able to plumb your machine in, then line pressure does this for you and the machine is silent


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

He has my Expobar, and its a vibe.

You can't make the pump quieter, but you can soften the vibrations a bit. I did put blobs of Sugru under the drip and cup trays, but I can't remember whether I removed them for sale.

The noise is one of the 'rough edges' of this model, but as ever if you can't accept it you have to pay more. If you upgrade what ends up in your cup isn't necessarily better, but the process of getting there can be.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments - yeah, as Spazbarista said - it's a vibe pump, which makes it noisy. I cannot go with anything that needs to be plumbed since it sits in my work office and I have no access to the building infrastructure.

I really love the machine, and I understand how it all actually works thanks to Spaz - but I will at least peek to see if I can find a rotary pump model that could be a good 'upgrade'. I put in a request to move office today, which could either put me into an adjacent building with much better sound insulation, or in an office that has the lift shaft next to it (and no, I didn't request an office move because I am worried about my coffee making!), so that could solve the issue while allowing me to keep using the lovely Brewtus!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Would isolating it help - popping it on something that dampened the noise from whatever it currently sits on?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

evoman said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I have been happily churning out lovely espresso from my Expobar Brewtus, but I am thinking that I might need to find a quieter solution (or perhaps move the location of my office at work - thin walls means neighbours are presumably tired of hearing me pumping out shots all day). So I am wondering if anyone has a suggestion of a quieter machine? I could also potentially do something to this machine, but that might be outside my technical abilities.


There are a number of solutions to this problem.

1. Offer the people closest a coffee now and then.

2. Sing while you pull your shot to disguise the noise

3. Ask them to go inside and pull a shot, while you sit outside and see how noisy it is.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

For grinder I would recommend the K30 (not the air!). Compared to others I tried this one wins on quietness.




CamV6 said:


> A plumbed in Londinium L1 is totally and utterly silent


How quite is the pump that feeds the boiler?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

goodq said:


> How quite is the pump that feeds the boiler?


Errrrrrrr silent when plumb in as the pump is removed


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

OP can't plumb though, which is why a rotary Brewtus is out of the question?

L1 pump sounds similar to a Gaggia Classic.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In that case as noisy as any other vibe pump just on for less time


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> OP can't plumb though, which is why a rotary Brewtus is out of the question?
> 
> L1 pump sounds similar to a Gaggia Classic.


So here is perhaps a daft question - are the rotary pump models typically plumbed in, or are there some with a reservoir. I suppose a lever could work as long as it has some way to also make steam.

I definitely like the functionality (and look) of the Brewtus, but am very conscious that I am the noisy one around here!

Thanks again to everyone for the comments


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My rotary rocket can be tank or plumbed.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Just wanted to bump this to ask for some other suggestions - sounds like some rotary models or perhaps a lever machine (with boiler for steam?) could be an option? I don't want to spend a lot more (maybe a few hundred on top) than I could get from the Brewtus (would love to fine something used).

Also, for a grinder I have looked into the suggestions above - but I don't want to spend a heap, so am mainly hoping to find a lower end model that people find to be at the lower end of the noise spectrum. The model I have isn't horrible, and does a decent enough job, but I would throw in some cash to cut the noise level a bit!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A commercial grinder will be quieter than the sage, depends what you want to spend, you could look at insulating that pump on the Brewers as well, which would save you having to buy a new machine


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> A commercial grinder will be quieter than the sage, depends what you want to spend, you could look at insulating that pump on the Brewers as well, which would save you having to buy a new machine


Are there any smaller models you can recommend (on the grinder side)? I got a good deal on the Sage, and it does a decent enough job, but I don't mind going to something higher end, as long as it is also not massive (since it has to sit on a table at the side of my office, which is only something like 12m sq). I have been tempted to insulate the Brewtus, but there isn't a whole lot of space. Would you use some sort of glass-wool?

This would be a non-issue if it weren't for the fact that the building I work in is basically built out of paper and sticks - very thin partition walls and no sound insulation anywhere in sight. I didn't think the noise would be an issue when I got the Brewtus, but I would feel better if I was less noisy!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Coffeechap can do you a Mazzer Major for 50p


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Coffeechap can do you a Mazzer Major for 50p


They are only worth 25p now


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

HG One is fairly quiet


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> Coffeechap can do you a Mazzer Major for 50p


Hi James - which grinder are you using? Any suggestions? Also, did you find that the rotary pump Spaziale was a lot quieter (not counting the fact that you also plumbed it in)?

(p.s., I assure you - I am taking care of the Brewtus - but would feel a lot better if the whole damned building didn't know how much f*&^ing coffee I am drinking!).


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

drude said:


> HG One is fairly quiet


Thanks for the suggestion - but probably too tall for my office (sits on a desk with shelves above - reasonable clearance, but still a bit limited), and I am not sure I am up for a hand grinder, even if it is more efficient than the little ceramic one I use at home!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I am using a Mazzer Major, Jason.

Personally, I wouldn't worry to much about the noise.

Maybe just tell everybody you are testing out a time machine


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> I am using a Mazzer Major, Jason.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't worry to much about the noise.
> 
> Maybe just tell everybody you are testing out a time machine


You would have to see the building I work in to believe it - one of those cases where a building was built as a temporary space, so ,made out of modular, lightweight materials - and that was 1965 - you sometimes cannot tell if the phone that is ringing is in your office or the one next door. Otherwise I wouldn't be bothered at all about the noise!

IS burr size a major determinant of how noisy a grinder is? The Major has quite large burrs. I assume you don't care that it has a doser since you are weighing and grinding per cup - so does the doser just get in the way?

Cheers -


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

evoman said:


> You would have to see the building I work in to believe it - one of those cases where a building was built as a temporary space, so ,made out of modular, lightweight materials - and that was 1965 - you sometimes cannot tell if the phone that is ringing is in your office or the one next door. Otherwise I wouldn't be bothered at all about the noise!
> 
> IS burr size a major determinant of how noisy a grinder is? The Major has quite large burrs. I assume you don't care that it has a doser since you are weighing and grinding per cup - so does the doser just get in the way?
> 
> Cheers -


I think there are other factors at play with noise, and MC2 for example (with small burrs) is very noisy, where as much larger grinders can be quieter, crucially however a Major will take

A doser helps distribute, so they are useful even for single dosing.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Smart grinder pro by sage a very quiet grinder


This is what I have at the moment - I don't find it particularly quiet (but maybe I have unrealistic expectations). I was hoping that something with more mass would deaden the sound, or I could get something that would simply grind a lot faster and therefore at least minimize the noise.

On the espresso machine front - I was looking at some lever models (e.g., Londinium), but they all seem to use a vibe pump to refill (I cannot plumb), so they can be pretty noisy at times (though the refill pumping, which is also loud on the Brewtus, is at least quite fast), but are probably an overall better option than a rotary pump machine for my situation. Does that sound about right?


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I had my first coffee this morning at 5am and didn't wake anyone. HG One and Cremina. Virtually completely silent outside of the kitchen. The noisiest part is the frothing of the milk. You could do the same with any hand grinder and any lever machine I think.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Smart grinder pro by sage a very quiet grinder


You are having a laugh right?


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> You are having a laugh right?


I really hope so - or it would be depressing to think it was on the quiet side - seems reasonably loud to me (hence looking for something quieter!)


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

wintoid said:


> I had my first coffee this morning at 5am and didn't wake anyone. HG One and Cremina. Virtually completely silent outside of the kitchen. The noisiest part is the frothing of the milk. You could do the same with any hand grinder and any lever machine I think.


The HG One is starting to creep into my options - I just don't have a solid sense of how long it takes to grind beans for an espresso (say 14-18 grams), whether it is definitely the quietest option (I saw comments suggesting it coul dbe noisy - but I assume it should be about as quiet as you can get) and where i would get one in the UK (shipping from their US site is very expensive, and then there is import duties).

Cheers -


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> You are having a laugh right?


to be fair, most of the noise the Sage makes is so high pitched it is beyond human hearing.

Probably sets off most of the dogs in a half mile radius though


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

evoman said:


> The HG One is starting to creep into my options - I just don't have a solid sense of how long it takes to grind beans for an espresso (say 14-18 grams), whether it is definitely the quietest option (I saw comments suggesting it coul dbe noisy - but I assume it should be about as quiet as you can get) and where i would get one in the UK (shipping from their US site is very expensive, and then there is import duties).
> 
> Cheers -


20 turns of the handle gets me a 16g dose now that the burrs are seasoned. Takes no time. It does make some noise, loud enough that I pause my conversation in the kitchen, but you wouldn't hear it in the next room.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

evoman said:


> The HG One is starting to creep into my options - I just don't have a solid sense of how long it takes to grind beans for an espresso (say 14-18 grams), whether it is definitely the quietest option (I saw comments suggesting it coul dbe noisy - but I assume it should be about as quiet as you can get) and where i would get one in the UK (shipping from their US site is very expensive, and then there is import duties).
> 
> Cheers -


I will have one available in a couple of weeks after we have done some run out tests on it, it is 6 months old with Ti coated burrs and is pristine


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I will have one available in a couple of weeks after we have done some run out tests on it, it is 6 months old with Ti coated burrs and is pristine


Can you PM with details? (mainly cost and anything else relevant, like collection location or shipping or courier cost?). I am eyeing some options, but would definitely be interested in waiting if this could work out. Thanks for letting me know. Now I need to start keeping my eyes out for a new espresso machine (probably a lever machine or perhaps one with a rotary pump).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The price will be around £700 and will be available in a week or so


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The price will be around £700 and will be available in a week or so


Great - I'm definitely interested and clearing funds at the moment, so should be in a good position to spend! - just depends on how I could get it here (Bath) - cheers!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really very simple as I am very near


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Really very simple as I am very near


Great - wasn't sure given that you are listed as Oxfordshire (some of which is quite far away). If you have any relatively quiet espresso machines you are also going to move please let me know (I'll also peek at your recent posts to see if you have offered anything for sale). Cheers.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

You ever notice that life can be really ironic at times? I made a deal today to move into a different office, which has a lift shaft on one side and an open plan group office on the other - so the issue of me being super noisy will presumably no longer be a concern once the move goes through. Oh well - the Brewtus already has its ticket booked to move to its new home, with a plan to then follow the advice here and get a lever machine to replace it (and an HG One to replace my grinder).

Should still be fun to have some new kit - just ironic that the original issues will be resolved before I spend a heap of money to upgrade. (then again, being 'forced' to upgrade helps one rationalize spending that heap of cash!).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that upgrade will be so worth it!!!!


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> that upgrade will be so worth it!!!!


Yes - and, perhaps 'noise' was just the excuse I needed to dive into something new. I suppose you can tell it's an excuse when I am also looking for a new tamper and perhaps a knock box to complete the new kit!


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Just thought I would 'close' this thread to mark it *resolved*

I am now doing my daily office caffeination routine by grinding on my HG One and pulling shots from the L1. It is, as everyone suggested, as quiet as I am going to get, which is fantastic. The HG One is a surprising revelation - it is actually quite easy and fast to grind (doing 16-18g in 20-25 turns with the well-seasoned TiN burrs) and produces lovely, even, and fluffy grinds (I was worried I would find it a chore). I still need to sort out a reliable routine on the L1, but it is easy and a pleasure to use. It is especially nice in an office setting because it produces very little waste and is easy to full (the Brewtus spits out a lot of waste water with each shot and requires back-flushing, so loads of waste water, and the tank was a lot harder to fill - these really only matter if you are not near a kitchen!)


----------

